# WSM for $179



## Finney (Mar 22, 2006)

Don't know anything about this place, but it might be worth checking out.

http://store.yahoo.com/grill-doctor/18smmo.html


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 23, 2006)

Hmmmmmmm Woody (Rev Jr.) it's now or never!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Mar 23, 2006)

Home Depot has the model 2820 for $249, the Grill Doctor (above link) states the WSM for $179 is a model 18. Are they the same WSM or is there some subtle difference.
Dave


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 23, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Home Depot has the model 2820 for $249, the Grill Doctor (above link) states the WSM for $179 is a model 18. Are they the same WSM or is there some subtle difference.
> Dave



There's only one model of the WSM made.  I don't know what the 18 is unless he's referring to the diameter, but that's 18 1/2"?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Mar 23, 2006)

This website at http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/history.html says that weber made a model 1880 upto 1983. It is smaller. I wonder if the Grill Doctor founc a cache of 23yr smokers still in the box?
Dave


----------



## cleglue (Mar 23, 2006)

I just called the Grill Doctor at 1-888-812-5311 and asked what model was it.  He said it was the 2820 model.  The 18 was the grill size.  I said 18 1/2 and he said yes.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 23, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> This website at http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/history.html says that weber made a model 1880 upto 1983. It is smaller. I wonder if the Grill Doctor founc a cache of 23yr smokers still in the box?
> Dave



I said "made" not "ever made"!   8-[


----------



## cleglue (Mar 23, 2006)

I found this post concerning the Grill Doctor

http://bbq.about.com/b/a/253134.htm?iam ... ountain%22


----------



## Smokin' U (Mar 23, 2006)

I am graduating from the indirect and rotisserie cooks on the kettle and have broken down and purchased a WSM.

I promise to modify it exactly the opposite way that Rempe did his.


----------



## Finney (Mar 23, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> I found this post concerning the Grill Doctor
> 
> http://bbq.about.com/b/a/253134.htm?iam ... ountain%22


Glad to hear that they are legit.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 23, 2006)

Smokin' U said:
			
		

> I am graduating from the indirect and rotisserie cooks on the kettle and have broken down and purchased a WSM.
> 
> *I promise to modify it exactly the opposite way that Rempe did his*.



 =D>  =D>  =D>   You're off to a great start!!!


----------



## Smokin' U (Mar 29, 2006)

I am expecting the WSM on Friday.  Can't wait!


----------



## Smokin' U (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes I did.  So far so good.


----------



## Finney (Mar 29, 2006)

Good to hear.  I almost didn't post that link because I didn't know anything about them.  Good to hear that it is working out alright so far. :grin:


----------



## cleglue (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't have a WSM but I'm SERIOUSLY thinking of buying one from the grill doctor.  Let us know when yours arrives.


----------



## Smokin' U (Mar 31, 2006)

Well, it is sitting on my doorstep.  Planning a pork butt for Sunday.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2006)

cool!   Welcome to the club!


----------



## cleglue (Mar 31, 2006)

Smokin,

Post pictures of Sunday cook.  How long did it take to get after you ordered it?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 1, 2006)

Brain, when it arrives, please give us a full report...were all the pieces there?  were the middle section and top in round?   If it's in perfect shape,
I dare say the price will never be lower.


----------



## Smokin' U (Apr 1, 2006)

Just put it together.  Very simple, all the pieces were there, took about a 1/2 hour.  I'm excited because I like simple things.  It doesn't get any simpler than this WSM.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 1, 2006)

cool...again, it ain't gonna get no cheaper.  Ever.   Smokin was our test rabbit, I'd suggest everyone who's thinking order now.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> cool...again, it ain't gonna get no cheaper.  Ever.   Smokin was our test rabbit, I'd suggest everyone who's thinking order now.



The "Captain" has spoken!  Seriously, anyone thinking about getting a WSM take advantage of this low price!   =D>


----------



## Smokin' U (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, we're off!  And, by the way it is daylight savings time.  May need to foil later on. :-( 

Out of the box




Pork




A little trimming




First try at Minion Method




Rerubbed




It's on!










[/img]


----------



## Smokin' U (Apr 2, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Smokin,
> 
> Post pictures of Sunday cook.  How long did it take to get after you ordered it?



BTW...
   Ordered - Thursday, 3/23, 4.30 pm EST
   Shipped - Tuesday, 3/28
   Received - Friday, 3/31

Shipped ground out of Mesquite, Texas to Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## Griff (Apr 2, 2006)

Smokin'

Your photos are not working for me.

Griff


----------



## cleglue (Apr 2, 2006)

I see the pictures.  Thanks.  I ordered the WSM just then.


----------



## Smokin' U (Apr 2, 2006)

Off the WSM and into the cooler.  Had to foil from 167 to 195.




Pulled, a little TX BBQ Rub, and SBR




Not bad for the first try.  I had the temperature spike to 290.  Guess I will have to practice, practice, practice. 

BTW maybe my pictures are too big.


----------



## cleglue (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice job.  Did it stay at 290 for long.  It looks fine.


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 3, 2006)

> i still can't see the pictures. Sad Sad Sad



Neither can I.   :tired:


----------



## cleglue (Apr 3, 2006)

I show them last night, but this morning I can't see them either.  The time is 12:14 PM Eastern Time.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2006)

bizarre, maybe ephothuts server is having problems.


----------



## Smokin' U (Apr 3, 2006)

Let's try Image Shack.

Assembled.




Butt.




Trimmed.




Ready for cooler.




Looks like I will have to resize the others before I post.  Sorry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2006)

those are coming through loud and clear for me!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2006)

Looking good, looking good!!!


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

*Sweet!!!!!*

Good deal on the order and the cook.


----------



## Smokin' U (Apr 4, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks great.  i hoped you move the smoker out of the family room before you lit it up.   :razz:



I moved it out.  However, I think I will bringing it back in and decorating it for the holidays.


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice picture of the "twins".  :!:


----------



## cleglue (Apr 5, 2006)

One more and you'll have the Three Stooges (Moe, Larry, and Curly).


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2006)

LOL :lmao:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 5, 2006)

This is my bullet Darrell.  and this is my other bullet Darrell.


----------



## Finney (Apr 6, 2006)

Any time "Q" brother.  Hope you still have a place to live when it gets there.  #-o


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Apr 8, 2006)

If I printed off the Grill Doc page and took it Home Depot...it would be 192.87 out the door. That is...after they order it. Hmmm tempting.


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> If I printed off the Grill Doc page and took it Home Depot...it would be 192.87 out the door. That is...after they order it. Hmmm tempting.



Do it....  do it... do it...  do it... do it...  do it... do it...  do it... do it...  do it... do it...  do it... do it...  do it... do it...  do it... do it...  do it... do it...
 8-[


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Apr 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I barely max out the one I have. Plus, I really want the rotisserie more for the kettle.


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I barely max out the one I have. Plus, I really want the rotisserie more for the kettle.[/quote:2ep05vtp]

 #-o 

Then check out the EZ-Que


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> It finally shipped today.  =D>  Delivery for Thursday.  :boing:


Good deal brother man. 
............ and then there was two


----------



## Griff (Apr 11, 2006)

Now that's a couple of respectable smoker names. Or maybe Winchester and Remington.

Griff


----------



## cleglue (Apr 13, 2006)

I ordered the WSM on April 2.  On April 3 the UPS shipping send it would arrive on April 6.  It never moved.  Called the Grill Doctor and was told it was misplaced behind something and UPS didn't pick it up.  They took it to the UPS store.  It still didn't move.  The UPS tracking then said the following...	

AN INCORRECT ROUTING AT A UPS FACILITY CAUSED THIS DELAY;THE PACKAGE WAS MISSORTED AT THE HUB. IT HAS BEEN REROUTED TO THE CORRECT DESTINATION SITE.

It finally did arrive yesterday.  I put it together last evening.  Looks like all the parts were there.  The Grill Doctor site says Model 18 but it is the Model 2820.

http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/WSM/ ... 1Small.JPG


----------



## Finney (Apr 13, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it.  Sounds like it was more "Big Browns" fault than the "Grill Docs".


----------



## Finney (Apr 18, 2006)

Glad to hear that everyone is getting their WSMs without any problems.  I hate to post a reference to a site that I hadn't already used.  Sounds like the Grill Doctor is an alright place to shop.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 22, 2006)

craig castille said:
			
		

> Thanks for the find. New to this site.....but just ordered my second wsm.
> 
> Not gonna tell the wife, I'll just let her figure it out.



Welcome aboard Craig!  :welcm:   You couldn't have found a better BBQ site. :welcm:


----------

